# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Mardin'den nobel'e

## ORHAN AFACAN

MARDİNDEN NOBELE
REKLAM
Bölücülük değil eğitim yapmış.
Hücrenin duvarını dele,dele.
Ne Atatürk ilkelerinden sapmış,
Mardinden Nobele bir mücadele.

Laikliğe sadık bir Atatürkçü.
Doyuma erişmiş,sanmayın kürkçü.
Ataya adadı ödülü çünkü,
Mardinden Nobele bir mücadele.

Ne kadar övünse az,şimdi Savur.
Ya Nusaybin,Silvan,Diyarbakır,Sur.!
Dilde değil zihniyette hep kusur.
Mardinden Nobele kimin hayali.?

Savaşın ödülü Türkmene arzken,
Yaşamak,yaşatmak herkese farzken,
İki yüzlü olmak geçerli tarzken
Mardinden Nobele insan modeli.

ORHAN AFACAN
İzmir-12.12.2015

Etiketler:
Orhan Afacan

----------

